# Ecole Labyrinthe



## heeftmeer (Mar 30, 2012)

A hot location on the mainland is Ecole Labyrinthe an old school ready for a renovation. 
They started allready so how long can this be visited?

1



One mirror and a staircase by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

2



Dusty pram by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

3



2 Shuttles by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

4



As far as it is by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

5



The crossing by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

6



Decay at school by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## Munchh (Mar 30, 2012)

'Two shuttles' is a master class.


----------



## spooksprings (Mar 30, 2012)

HDR makes me cream my pants, must learn to do this...for under £200. Beautiful jewel of a pram there.


----------



## rossd001 (Mar 31, 2012)

Photo 2 and 3 on this post are great... HDR is a little more apparent in this post than the other 2 posts I have just looked at.. Still real good work!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 31, 2012)

Great pics! Love the HDR, ive just started playing around with it. The shuttlecock shot is fantastic! Looks like a fab mooch


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 31, 2012)

Wonderful photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 31, 2012)

Superb corridor shot...well done.


----------



## heeftmeer (Apr 3, 2012)

To kind of you all. Thanks a lot


----------



## heeftmeer (Apr 3, 2012)

A few more 



The old school masters by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




At the gym by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## Flexible (Apr 4, 2012)

Lovely, just the right amount of HDR. Your photos are a lesson in photograhy.


----------



## oldbloke (Apr 5, 2012)

Pic4 Brilliant


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 5, 2012)

very nice mate


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 5, 2012)

Great pics


----------



## heeftmeer (Apr 13, 2012)

Toilet at the end of the corridor by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




A walk through the yellow corridor by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 13, 2012)

heeftmeer said:


> A walk through the yellow corridor by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr



Now I do like that one!


----------

